

Ask HN: How early to arrive at SFO? - dgunn

I've never been to the valley before. My out-bound flight will be a red eye leaving at 11:30pm on a Friday night from SFO. How early should I arrive if I have no bags to check but I need to return a car.<p>Also, with typical traffic, how early should I leave Mountain View if I am to make it to the airport in time?
======
steventruong
Leave MV 2 hours before your actual flight time. This will give you ample time
to drive to the airport (~20-30 mins) plus time to return the car (~5
minutes). The rest of the time is to prevent you from being late to your gate
depending on the line. Its rare that you need 1.5 hours but its happened to me
before where I arrive an hour early thinking I have ample time and the line
somehow becomes insanely long. It may not happen to you this Friday night but
better safe than sorry.

